

Health Care’s Wireless Future: Vital Signs in Remote Real-time - kkleiner
http://singularityhub.com/2009/05/11/health-cares-wireless-future-vital-signs-in-remote-real-time/

======
Femur
I love these kind of ideas and would absolutely be in the market for a suite
of applications and/or products that would allow me to track how my body is
functioning.

I find it unfortunate that I can monitor and tune an enterprise database so
closely, but cannot keep track of my heart or liver function.

------
ryanwaggoner
By far the worst consequence of Twitter's popularity is so many authors
feeling the need to slip in lines like this: "Think of it like Twitter for
your organs."

